# Ipad et clavier externe



## aperrottet (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je dispose d'un clavier sans fil pour travailler avec mon IPAD. Le clavier est au format suisse soit le format Qwertz. Malheureusement, il fonctionne au format Qwerty (format français). Je l'ai jumelé avec mon imac et aucun problème le format était OK. En changeant le format dans les réglages de mon IPAD seul le clavier virtuel de l'IPAD est modifié, et non le clavier externe.

Avez-vous une idée ?

merci !

Moi, j'ai une idée : poser la question dans le bon forum ! Ici, ce sont les périphériques et accessoires "Mac", ceux pour iPad, c'est dans le forum "iPad" !


----------

